# Blonde Malt?



## sid (30/1/08)

Hey all, just looked in the supply cuboard and I have a 1.5kg tin of blackrock blonde malt extract. I have no idea what beer this is used in..... lager, pils, ale?, has anyone used this in a beer?
Probably will do a partial with this, only 12 litres, just as a tester.

thnax Sid.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (30/1/08)

sid said:


> Hey all, just looked in the supply cuboard and I have a 1.5kg tin of blackrock blonde malt extract. I have no idea what beer this is used in..... lager, pils, ale?, has anyone used this in a beer?
> Probably will do a partial with this, only 12 litres, just as a tester.
> 
> thnax Sid.




Suggest this same as extra pale. Any SRM / EBU ratings on the can ? Use anyway you like - just add something to get some flavour, add hops and use a better class of yeast.


----------



## jaytee (30/1/08)

sid said:


> Hey all, just looked in the supply cuboard and I have a 1.5kg tin of blackrock blonde malt extract. I have no idea what beer this is used in..... lager, pils, ale?, has anyone used this in a beer?
> Probably will do a partial with this, only 12 litres, just as a tester.
> 
> thnax Sid.




Hi Sid, that's the standard Block Rock Pale malt extract. I've used it a lot - including that beer you tried at the shop

Get another tin from the shop and do a full size batch. Step some crystal too and add some hops. 

cheers, jt


----------



## sid (30/1/08)

jaytee said:


> Hi Sid, that's the standard Block Rock Pale malt extract. I've used it a lot - including that beer you tried at the shop
> 
> Get another tin from the shop and do a full size batch. Step some crystal too and add some hops.
> 
> cheers, jt



Hey ya jaytee, sounds good then, that beer I tasted in the shop was good, what hops did you use in that brew? (I think it was saaz). I have willamette and fuggles, but wouldn't mind trying out something different.
probably end up being a full brew, same amount of work anyway.



> Any SRM / EBU ratings on the can ?



If I'd turned the can around I would have seen the word "light" on the other side, heh. Nah, blackrock don't put any info like that on their tins, they should do.


----------

